# Buyer Beware



## HorseMom (Feb 14, 2010)

This was posted on another horse group forum and I thought it was entertaining. Enjoy!


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 14, 2010)

to cute.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Loved it. Really cute.


----------



## minie812 (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## FSGemstoneMiniatures (Feb 14, 2010)

Too funny!! Didn't see that one coming..


----------



## Miniv (Feb 14, 2010)

:rofl Now THAT caught me! My keyboard almost got a bath!


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 14, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]






VERY funny!!!!!!



Lets just say my keyboard got a little cocoa on it...












I didnt see that coming! It still makes me laugh! Watched it approx 5x . Funny funny funny



[/SIZE]


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 14, 2010)

I LOVE it! Certainly not what I expected!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rcfarm (Feb 14, 2010)

That is so funny


----------



## twister (Feb 14, 2010)

That was hilarious, never expected that ending, thanks for sharing.

Yvonne


----------



## Leeana (Feb 14, 2010)

That was WAY cute !!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 14, 2010)

Hilarious!


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Feb 15, 2010)

Love it!.. I laughed so hard and send the link to my husband!..

Thanks for sharing!.. We all need it.


----------



## maplegum (Feb 16, 2010)

I've seen it before and still laughed just as hard!


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Feb 16, 2010)

Saw it coming and its still funny... I'll take that kinda horse any day


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 19, 2010)

OMG, I spit my water all over my lap at the end of that. That was hilarious, I had to share that with others. I am so glad I didnt fry my computer with the water, LOL It was just not what I expected I guess. Thanks for sharing, that was great!! Made me just laugh out loud.


----------

